# what kind of heat press and printer do I need to make customized t-shirts like Luna B?



## ohsewsweet (Jul 21, 2011)

I am looking into doing heat press tee for kids like the luna b ones. I have no idea how to create the designs like they use or what kind of printer to use...please help


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have no idea how to create the designs like they use


If you don't know how to design, you'd probably have to hire someone to design the graphics for you.



> what kind of printer to use


Just so I understand, you want to make heat transfers with your own original designs and sell those to people?

If so, I wouldn't suggest you buy a printer and make your own heat transfers. I'd suggest buying plastisol transfers and having a company make the transfers for you that you can apply with a heat press, you'll get a much better quality product to sell.

If you look at other threads about Jet Pro SofStretch (JPSS) you'll see some information on inkjet transfers and printer suggestions.

I checked out the Luna B site and it doesn't say how the t-shirts are printed, so it's possible that they are not transfers. They could be Direct to Garment (DTG) printing which allows for lots of customization of one off purchases.


----------

